# In-planting hay field - no till drill or other way



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

I live in SW Colorado have a small irrigated hay field consisting of various types of grasses and clovers. This is old school mix and a lot of blue grass, short fescue has crept in. I was thinking of cutting it very short and going through it with a no till drill and adding Timothy and Orchard grass which is popular around here. Can this be done, and when is the best time. I am getting different opinions here . I want the field to stay sodded over as it is used as a winter pasture for my horses.

The other item I plan to do this fall is plug aerate heavily. It needs to be done to get better water penetration control. If I do that can I broadcast the mix and have it grow out of the plugs? Just thinking out loud here.

I do have an agg service here but they are always busy, but my COOP is good at recommending seed varieties.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

I would be hard pressed to plug and broadcast
I know it can be done but the seeds you're contemplating are very expensive

I am in the same spot as you
After consideration I am going to burn down with round up.

I have access thru county usda office to a notill drill

I am going to wait about 20 days and address any spots before planting

I am going to cross drill no til 
Double the seed cost but hoping to get a wonderful stand that will be competitive enough to choke out weeds .

I have not been satisfied with the spacing on the drill I rent. I will say the planter does a great job 
Rows are full but the spacing allows for Johnson grass, horse nettle , and foxtail creep in my area


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cmm said:


> I am going to cross drill no til
> Double the seed cost but hoping to get a wonderful stand that will be competitive enough to choke out weeds .


I cross no-till, BUT I adjust my seed amount in half, as to not have the double seed cost, but still have better coverage (IMHO), but criss-crossing the planing.

Larry


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

I like that larry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

r82230 said:


> I cross no-till, BUT I adjust my seed amount in half, as to not have the double seed cost, but still have better coverage (IMHO), but criss-crossing the planing.
> 
> Larry


Ditto here, I've no-tilled some very rolling ground into alfalfa, went with a little more than a half rate and then cross hatched it. I'd really like to work both those fields and get em smoother, but I had a spot in one of them last year the sod even got washed out, I just know if I work em another gully washer will come and I'll get to start all over.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Take this from the school of hard knocks, if you broadcast orchard you will be better off walking out there and just throw your money on the ground it's easier. DRILL IT.


----------



## YODA (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks folks. I was able to make an appointment with the Agg service here. They will come out next week, take samples, do a grass survey, look over my irrigation system, and make a recommendations for me. The gentleman I talked to knew my area as he lives nearby and used to hay it as a kid. He understood what I was wanting to do, but mentioned I may have some unique older varieties that might do better than the new strains if properly cared for.

They also have a work share group that will help do the no till seeding and prep if needed (I volunteer my time for other projects the group does).

So more later once I know.

Thanks for the help


----------



## blainalbin (Jun 14, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Ditto here, I've no-tilled some very rolling ground into alfalfa, went with a little more than a half rate and then cross hatched it. I'd really like to work both those fields and get em smoother, but I had a spot in one of them last year the sod even got washed out, I just know if I work em another gully washer will come and I'll get to start all over.


mlappin, What time of year did you no-till the alfalfa? I was considering doing the same here with some hilly ground and would prefer to do it late summer/early fall but concerned about it surviving the winter. I'm just slightly farther north than you in Ontario. Also, what drill did you use?


----------

